
Ask HN: Easiest way to process payments (starting witho a business entity) - ian1321
I&#x27;ve got a side project, and I&#x27;d like to see if it has legs (image-scale.com). It&#x27;s a SaaS business. I would like to charge customers for use i.e. get a credit card at sign-up.<p>After a little searching, it looks like I need a business entity (LLC, C-Corp, etc.), along with a bank account to make this happen.<p>I am an American citizen, but I currently live in Switzerland.<p>Best-case scenario, I could find a purely electronic way to sign up for what I need and find a payment processor (I&#x27;ve used braintree in the past). Any ideas?
======
builtbybalance
Stripe is the best for this.

